# Helio motorized bikes



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2021)

My brother was given this bike, just trying to find out if it has any value? Is it trust worthy or is it an accident waiting to happen? Should I put some time into getting it running ? Any info appreciated , thanks


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 10, 2021)

It isn't going to heal itself.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 11, 2021)

Post the left side of the bike & maybe some shots of the rear hub adapter to engine etc. I can tell you some from what I have learned in planning a motorized build with a moped/motorcycle 110cc motor.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 11, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Post the left side of the bike & maybe some shots of the rear hub adapter to engine etc. I can tell you some from what I have learned in planning a motorized build with a moped/motorcycle 110cc motor.



It is not with me , next time I go there I will get some  more pics. I really have no interest in it but  he does and I  just didn't want to put him on some sort of death trap.  I figure this is at the lower end of motorized bikes, looks cool do not want to put to much if anything into it.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is not with me , next time I go there I will get some  more pics. I really have no interest in it but  he does and I  just didn't want to put him on some sort of death trap.  I figure this is at the lower end of motorized bikes, looks cool do not want to put to much if anything into it.



I fully understand that both ways! If the actual setup is Good you can probably have him safely riding in no time. Otherwise it could break catastrophically or just be constantly problematic. If the engine is trashed Harbor Freight motors are about $99+ if you're not about haulin' ass on them. The pics though will help determine whether you should even go from there; If the rear hub isn't using the "kit" adapter that sandwiches the spokes & isn't somebody's bolt/weld on hodge podge is the 1st Safety sign. Even a stock motor will torque the hell out of 14-12g spokes & snap in no time


----------



## Superman1984 (May 11, 2021)

At least it has a disc brake on the front; I wouldn't use it with a Schwinn style springer    but if it's done right (Not using cheap bolt on adapters) that is a preference thing when motoring. I'd have discs front & back but screw the issues of a Schwinn fork @ 20+ mph


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 11, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> At least it has a disc brake on the front; I wouldn't use it with a Schwinn style springer    but if it's done right (Not using cheap bolt on adapters) that is a preference thing when motoring. I'd have discs front & back but screw the issues of a Schwinn fork @ 20+ mph



Could that whole bike come have come as a kit or even set up like that ? there does not seem to be any branding on the bike itself. I see helios sell complete bikes maybe it was one of their's


----------



## Superman1984 (May 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Could that whole bike come have come as a kit or even set up like that ? there does not seem to be any branding on the bike itself. I see helios sell complete bikes maybe it was one of their's



Possibly but usually those generic cantilever frames there's no telling. They're not commonly used by "professional" motorized bike sellers. I didn't see that frame. They use the felt cloned gas tank frames like found on ebay. All of Helios website shows bikes with mtn bike forks or typical Taiwan cruiser forks & what looks like that front disc setup. Hard to tell from your pics .... worse case it might be worthwhile to motorize a vintage with if he's willing to spend some $ & learn; google, youtube & the motorized bike forums.


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 12, 2021)

They are safe at the speeds that they were designed for: 20-25 mph. You must go around the bike every week and tighten nuts and bolts. It's not factory built.


----------

